
Ask HN: A privacy-friendly, paid SaaS alternative to Google Analytics? - Rjevski
Does anyone know of a paid, hosted alternative to Google Analytics?<p>I would like something similar to GA but from a company whose own business model is not about user data, so there would be no conflict of interest where they would (presumably) use analytics data from <i>my</i> website for their own purposes.
======
apkallum
Matomo/Piwik[0] hosted? They have enterprise support too, I think.

[0][https://matomo.org/](https://matomo.org/)

